# Serrated or plain edge



## mcl2u (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm looking at buying a knife for general use or and maybe even self defense. What's the good and bad of each. thanks


----------



## mahoney (Nov 29, 2005)

A serrated blade is harder to sharpen and you can't perform certain cutting tasks like scraping or whittling as well as you could with a plain edge knife. On the other hand, a serrated knife will hold it's edge better if you cut on hard surfaces because only the tips will dull from contact. You could always get a combo edge knife and have both. Personally, I prefer plain edge knives.


----------



## ChopperCFI (Nov 29, 2005)

I personally prefer an old fashion drop point, plain edge for the greater utility; at least for the things I cut. If you cut a lot of heavy material or fibrous stuff, serrated would be better. Many will claim that serrated is better for self defense. I think this is mostly just a very personal preference.

Here is a short discussion about this topic at Equipped to Survive. Bladeforums also has a lot of discussion about this topic.


----------



## tvodrd (Nov 29, 2005)

Serrateds are great for when you need to "saw" through something. Yeah, they're harder to sharpen! I think the "combo" blades offer the best "trade-off" for the real world. From the "self-defense" standpoint, the combo offers no disadvantages/advantages. IMO. CRKT offers many "combo" blade knife options.

Larry


----------



## Deanster (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm not sure either is a clear winner - as noted above, straight-edge has some advantages, serrated has some advantages, and even specific serrationpatterns have their own pros and cons. 

I like plain edge for just normal kicking around - the straight edge is MUCH more controllable - one of the main problems with serrations is that you can't control the depth of the cut very easily, as the blade depth varies. You can't skim, scrape, slide, or spread very easily with a serrated knife. 

Anything that can be described as 'delicate', 'precise', or similar is the realm of straight edge knives, as is anything where you need to be able to sharpen the blade in the field - a decent rock will put an edge back on a straight blade, if required. Straight edge is in general more versatile.

I like serrated (especially the scalloped serrations like Spyderco uses) for actually cutting through things - rope, cloth, seatbelts, wads of electrical or duct tape, any sort of thick, fibrous, bunchy or similar material is often impervious to a straight edge, where the angled cutting surfaces of serrated blades slice right through. Working on boats, serrated is my only choice for cutting through lines and other emergency choices. I'm very cautious about the 'superfine' serrations that some makers offer - these very small serrations often clog up easily, making the tool useless. Problem with serrations is the above-mentioned lack of control, plus the inability to sharpen easily - a shaped rod is required to re-sharpen serrations effectively, and even then it's kind of a pain. Serrated is a good choice for a hard-use knife, or one that won't get regular care. 

I'm really against combo edges - it's like having two very short knife blades - neither very useful. You don't have enough straight blade to do the work that straight blades are good at, and while having some serrations makes cutting ropes or seat belts possible, you don't have enough serrations to do real work with the blade. Might be a good choice under some circumstances, but not for me. 

Final verdict - my EDC knives are both plain-edge, as the mostly get used for mixed small tasks, and control is critical to me. My next most-used knife is the heavily serrated Spyderco Rescue, and the serrated blade on my multi-tool. Both have their place - it's just a matter of choice.


----------



## slind1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Just adding my 2 cents. Serrated knifes are great if you're cutting something fiberous like rope. They are harder to keep sharp though. I've had both and used to be enamored with combo edge knives but the older I get, I tend to lean towards plain edge knives just for ease of sharpening and use.

I don't see a signifigant amount of high end knives with serrations <they are out there, just not very common>. That said, if I was on a boat or thought I might be cutting a lot of rope I wouldn't hesitate on buying a serrated knife. I just don't need it for EDC.

Good luck....


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 29, 2005)

I like smooth as you can sharpen them. Serrated is good for a backup knife when you need to cut through some rope/etc fast. My backup is a combo cheapie, so if I break/dull it, oh well. I'd probably never get a full serrated.

In fact I need to get a good straight blade or get my other knife sharp again...


----------



## cy (Nov 30, 2005)

personal preference rules. prefer plain edge, so that's what I EDC. 

do think for certain uses, serrated is clearly superior. for instance a paramedic etc.

another factor to consider is serrated can be extremely dangerous when combined with your reflex reaction to accidently cutting yourself. 

a fellow scout dad cut off a portion of his thumb with a serrated knife. he was cutting open a bag of dog food. when he slipped cutting himself. he yanked back by reflex cutting off a chunk of his thumb. 

his wife went into histerics, but the Eagle Scout son went into action by being calm. picked cut-off thumb packed in Ice and drove dad to hospital. they managed to sew thumb back on in large part due to careful packing in ice of thumb. 

yes this is a true story. we spoke afterwards and determind it was indeed reflex reaction combined with serrated blade that cut off thumb.


----------



## WDR65 (Nov 30, 2005)

It all depends on the situation. I normally use combo edges on most days though plain edges work better for various hunting chores for me. The plain edges are nice though since they're easier to sharpen and have a longer cutting surface. 

When I'm back home instead of at school a combo edge is essential when working with my dad. When loading trucks we use lots of nylon strap and lightweight rope. The rope cuts easily but when you make 80-100 cuts each time your knives tend to get dull. The combo edge works well for this, though I have been considering a full serratted edge and may try one soon.


----------



## Screehopper (Nov 30, 2005)

For general use the plain edge is more useful.

The combo edge I find NOT useful. Not enough plain edge for carving and the plain edge is located at the wrong end of the blade to be useful. Not enough serrations to be useful for "sawing" through rope/materials.

If you'll be cutting lots of rope like materials get a fully serrated blade.


----------



## Santelmo (Nov 30, 2005)

When I was just learning about the "modern tactical folding knife", I really wanted all the "bells-and-whistles" or add-on design features one can possibly find or fit in a knife. Now, after some time of real hard, everyday use and learning from other knife knuts (who are also torch/flashlight and gear nuts as well) it's comforting to note that a lot of knife EDC'ers thoughts mirrors my own:

- A finely sharpened and maintained plain edge is the most all-around, dependable user. The old military adage of "taking care of your tools/guns and your tools/guns will take care of you" applies here. 

- Yup, althought serrations hold their edges longer by virtue of their design,(although technically negated by the first premise) they are a real PITA to sharpen when the time comes to do so and necessitating the right kind of sharpeners to boot.

- Plain and simple: combo-edges are a compromise to cut a variety of textures and shapes (e.g. - tough, fibrous or irregular shaped materials). I'm not saying it's a wrong design nor disparage anyone who does buy the design, I am simply saying it is important you know and are comfortable with this design.

- IMHO, it would definitely be better to have either a fully serrated blade OR moving the serrations near the front/belly part of the blade, instead of near the choil, which is the area of greatest leverage and control---but that's for another earlier thread I posted (sorry, just couldn't resist).

- Not all serration "patterns" are created equal. Some definitely work better than others. The more alternating "hills and valleys" cut-out or scallops it has, it will be a better slicer. However, this again adds to the comlexity of resharpening when the time comes to do so.

Serrations definitely have their place though. It's just that user needs to be familiar/aware/comfortable with the knife in performing his intended tasks.


----------



## TonkinWarrior (Nov 30, 2005)

Subject to your actual intended uses, the Plain Edge (PE) is probably the smarter buy.

The previous posters have wisely pointed out the pros/cons of plain vs. serrated. In addition, consider these points:

1. As a PE blade is easier to sharpen, those "combination" edges are just about as tricky to sharpen as a fully-serrated blade. While you're only sharpening about 1/2 the blade (the PE part) it's too easy to slide over into the serrations -- and dull them. Sharpening skills are often given short shrift by new knife owners. And, if sharpening becomes a fussy, tricky chore, you'll tend to avoid this fundamental element -- and have a perpetually dull knife. Dull knives are like inaccurate guns: Unreliable... and Dangerous.

2. For smaller folders in the 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 inch blade length, you'll be needing all the slicing/cutting edge you can muster for most everyday chores -- and especially for last-ditch Self-Defense. That means a PE is the most versatile ticket.

3. If you carefully follow various on-line dealers "Available vs. Sold-Out" inventories, you'll notice that the PE models tend to sell out the fastest. Conversely, the SE blades tend to be the ones most likely to be "on special." That says PE models probably have more demand AND better resale value (though there are exceptions).

The SE blade's strength, as noted, is in cutting rope and thick, heavy materials. Unless this role drives your needs, stick with a PE blade. OTOH, knives are like flashlights! Translation: buy 'em all! The fun of the game is owning-trying-learning from a whole bunch of 'em.


----------



## CostcoAAcells (Nov 30, 2005)

Whenever I consider a knife, I'm always wondering how well it would do against a seatbelt. I've recently been swayed to EDC plain edge blades from all the good advice on the knife/blade forums mentioned here. But would having just a plain edge EDC mean we're SOL if we ever need to cut a seatbelt really fast? I try to keep my plain blades shaving sharp. Would serrated edges really be that much better against seatbelts? I know there are such things as seat belt cutting tools, but I wouldn't EDC something like that. I'm already carrying 3 flashlights.

-Frank


----------



## SJACKAL (Nov 30, 2005)

There will be a difference say if you are a seaman cutting those 3 to 6 inches thick ropes. But IMHO, I do not think there will be much differences in seconds if you were to slice through a seatbeat using a well sharpened PE as compared to a SE. When escaping from a vehicle, or rescuing someone, it also depends on how accessible your blade is during that time. Benchmade has one of those ring shaped seatbelt cutters but I can't think of anywhere to keep it if I am to EDC it. Definitely not on my keyring.

IMHO and those of many others, the best bet for EDC are plain edges for the versatibility and the ease of maintenance; its probably gonna get used much since its a EDC. Like most folks, I never like combo edge too.

How I wish I can EDC knives legally here, but I settle for a Leatherman multitool which have both type of blades, lockable and one hand operated.


----------



## knifebright (Nov 30, 2005)

like everyone else said it is a matter of preference. When i first started using knives as tools, everything had to be partially serrated. One time I purchased a benchmade I really wanted at a really good price but it was a plain edge. I have not looked back yet. Though there are some hard cutting chores, rope, thick card bord and other fiberous material that serrated would be very handy for. Serrations arn't a smooth cutting edge. They seperate material with a series of mutiple stabbings. Much different than a well sharpened plain edge. Another concept to consider is that one inch of serration is equal to 3 inches of plain edge in cutting force.. just my two cents.
jimmy


----------



## rscanady (Nov 30, 2005)

Plain Edge for me, easier to sharpen and easier to control.

BTW, I keep my BM belt cutter on my seatbelt in the car.


Ryan


----------



## cratz2 (Nov 30, 2005)

Yup... personal preference and maybe it comes down to not only your personal preference, but what you think you are likely to cut with the knife. For pretty much ever, I would only buy a knife with a plain edge then I was exposed to a Spyderco with the all SpyderEdge. I didn't buy it, but was impressed with it's cutting abilities.

I EDC two knives at any given moment - one on a lanyard with just my car key and a larger in my pocket and I rotate the larger knife between two models. The one with the car key is a Spyderco Ladybug with full SpyderEdge (actually about 90% and the tip isn't serrated). The larger one I carry most of the time is also a Sypderco, the Solo which I mostly got because it was trim and lightweight but uses G10 scales rather than the FRN plastic that I don't really care for. The Solo has a 60/40 combo edge. The other knife that gets some carry use is a Camillus CUDA EDC (limited edition with 154CM) with a plain edge. 

So as much as it pains me to say, I guess I'm the John Kerry of the knife edge world... Completely wishy-washy and flip-floppin so often you need a flow chart to see where I stand at any given moment.


----------



## powernoodle (Nov 30, 2005)

All of my EDC knives are plain edge - mini-grip, military, delica, etc. Don't care much for combo edge for the reasons stated - not enough blade length of either flavor. I do keep a serrated D'Allara Rescue in the car for the highly unlikely need of cutting a seatbelt, and have also used it to hack off a piece of flopping tread.


----------



## guntotin_fool (Dec 1, 2005)

plain edge. 

in my mind, serrated are for those who can not sharpen a knife, learn to sharpen and free your self from dullness. 



only time iwould carry a serrated would be in a situation where i was around a lot of superfiber ropes. IE if i was out sailing on a modern ULDB sailboat with all the kevlar, and spectre lines. these fibers often steeadfastly refuse the efforts of a sharp knife to cut them. otherwise stick with a plain edge adn tell the sales person no one with skill wants a serrated edge, lets stop that cancer now.


----------



## Lee1959 (Dec 1, 2005)

Why not both? I prefer straight edged for most things, but I do admit that Spyderco style serrations can be useful, especially on a smaller blade. I carry my Bolt action in my left hip pocket, and often a Spyderco Cricket, a small folder, in my left hip pocket. For its size, it cuts like a demon.


----------



## Anglepoise (Dec 1, 2005)

All my knives are plain edged. Prefer the look.
I discovered a while back that you can sharpen a blade to 'shaving' sharp with a coarse stone ,220 grit, or a fine hone ,1200 grit.

In the kitchen, an edge finished with a 'coarser' hone slices much better and since learning this , I now sharpen a couple of blades ,with different hones, on various areas of the blade.

An example of this would be the knife I carry in the car. From the tip back , first 2/3rds of the blade is mirror polished edge. Last 1/3rd is finished with a 220 hone and in essence acts like a serrated edge. This area of the blade would be used to cut rope or a seatbelt. Worth trying .......


----------



## wquiles (Dec 1, 2005)

I have tried them both through the years and I have found that although the Spyderco's cut well, I have much better control with a plain blade. As stated, the serrated was much harder to sharpen, so I kind of gave up on them. As such, all blades I have gotten in the last 10 years or so have been plain blades 

My premium EDC is a plain edge Small Sebbie (left handed) although I am now using more often the MiniRitter (in Yellow!) for use during the week (going to work). My larger size EDC is a Benchmade Presidio 520S, of course with a plain blade 

Will


----------



## Mark_van_Gorkom (Dec 1, 2005)

Awfully difficult to find a left-handed SE knife.
For us southpaws the serrations are on the wrong side, so I'll stick to plain.


----------



## heathah (Dec 1, 2005)

I tend to go with the CE but if a knife isn't offered in a CE, then I'll go with a PE. I just think you get the best (and sometimes worst) of both worlds with a CE.


----------



## parnass (Dec 1, 2005)

I used plain edge knives exclusively until I inherited a Japanese serrated Spyderco Delica. The Delica cuts most of what I need to cut as well as the plain edged knives. I prefer the Spyderco's serrated blade for cutting rope and corrugated cardboard.

Of course, the serrated blade is no good for whittling or sharpening pencils and dowels.

Though the big round thumb hole in the Spyderco blade looks peculiar, it sure makes the blade easy to open with one hand.


----------



## TKC (Dec 3, 2005)

I prefer a plain edge, drop point blade. Although, I am a fan of tanto blades....


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Dec 4, 2005)

edit


----------



## Deanster (Dec 4, 2005)

WDR65 - great point about using a combo blade for popping those nylon packing straps - it's pehaps THE perfect use for a combo blade. 

On other points, it's not just the super-fibers that will give a straight edge fits - even just a line or rope made of harder-laid nylon or any of the poly-nylon blends will often take the edge right off a knife, and leave you struggling to cut even a 1/2" line. Some of the harder webbing will do the same - IMHO, if rope, webbing or similar is in your life, serrations should be as well. 

I'll note that the dedicated seat-belt cutters ($5, and look like an oversized letter opener), or EMT shears ($10) are better on most seatbelts than any knife, and also a lower chance of lopping off any of the body parts that tend to be right up against the belts... 

I carry Plain Edge for EDC, Fully Serrated for the boat and all kinds of working tasks, and have a couple combo edge knives that I carry rarely.


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 4, 2005)

Talking about seatbeltcutters again Deanster and about lopping off body parts...

I noticed the LM Charge XTi had a seatbelt cutter on the serrated knife's back, and that dangerous design always had me wondering if I would be cutting myself or the car passenger with the full serrated blade if I were to use the seat belt cutter in a stressful, emergency situation. What senseless design... Agree?


----------



## pathalogical (Dec 15, 2005)

Are you looking for a large knife or small ? If the knife you are interested in offers a full plain blade and a full serrated blade, why not consider having both, if cost is not an issue. May not be ideal if you are going to EDC it, but if it's for your tool box, junk drawer etc., two is always better than one.


----------



## AtomicX (Dec 15, 2005)

My very favorite is the Crawford Casper folder, from CRKT. I absolutely love mine and I own about a dozen different ones. It is the favorite , along with the Kershaw assisted open model running second. Both have a sharp smooth blade until about halfway, when it turns to serrated. Very handy to have some serration for boxstraps, ect. Check out the CRKT... Eastern Mountain Sports is one store that carries these. The Crawford is well made, solid, and SMOOTH open/close with a double lock system that is simple to operate and reliable. Whatever you choose, there have been some nice suggestions in the thread !

:buddies:


----------



## redcar (Dec 15, 2005)

If you decide to go with a Cold Steel knife with serrations, they also sell a Lanksy Dog Bone with the serration pattern in the stone. Still takes more time than sharpening a straight edge, but a lot easier than using the those tapering sharpening rods. You should always consider sharpening when buying a knife. I have smooth, edge and combo and like them all for one thing or another. 

I agree with just about all of the posts above. I would add one suggestion:

Get a smooth edge knife, get a serrated edge knife, and go out and cut something! Cut whatever it is you like or have to cut and see for yourself. Then sharpen them both and do it again. 

You can go to a junk yard and find old seatbelts. Ropes under a load will cut a lot easier than those that are not. Water logged frozen ropes are a PITA.


----------



## parnass (Dec 15, 2005)

_Observation about serrated blade safety:_ I have found a blade lock to be especially important when using a serrated blade. The back and forth sawing action increases the risk of the blade closing by accident.


----------



## CLHC (Dec 15, 2005)

For me I prefer the combo edge. Simple EDC blades on my person:

Spyderco Delica in Ti Stealth Black
Emerson's CQC7 [1st Gen] also in TiN

That's all. . .


----------



## RA40 (Dec 16, 2005)

Another vote for a plain edge.

I've had both and in combo's, for the stuff I cut, a plain works fine for me.


----------



## Trashman (Dec 16, 2005)

Another combo man here...


----------



## Steve Andrews (Dec 16, 2005)

Exclusively plain edge for me.

A sharp plain edge will cut everything that a serrated knife will.


----------

